# The rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

But not always!! chucking it down here in the hills.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Rained last night here , but not at the moment 

Tony Alicante


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't forget to use Rain Alarm it will tell you where rain is falling and you can get an idea of how yong it will be before you get wet. Just set it to your location and set the frequency of scan, etc.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Don't forget to use Rain Alarm it will tell you where rain is falling and you can get an idea of how yong it will be before you get wet. Just set it to your location and set the frequency of scan, etc.


Love it! Saves me having to get up and look out the window.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Don't forget to use Rain Alarm it will tell you where rain is falling and you can get an idea of how yong it will be before you get wet. Just set it to your location and set the frequency of scan, etc.


I love rain-alarm. Here in SW England it is incredibly accurate. You can plan dog-walking, trip to the shops, walk to the pub etc. with pinpoint accuracy.

I am seeing messages from friends in the Campo de Gibraltar that it's pretty miserable down there at the moment.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Certainly need the rain in the Malaga area, been very dry for weeks. It could be around for a few days to come too, according to the forecast. Just so long as it is all gone when I return next week!


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

beautiful here in mid sussex


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Don't forget to use Rain Alarm it will tell you where rain is falling and you can get an idea of how yong it will be before you get wet. Just set it to your location and set the frequency of scan, etc.


Is it a free app?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Is it a free app?


Yes.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

extranjero said:


> Is it a free app?


Of course - I am a tightwad (a.k.a. a pensioner) - I don't pay for what I can get for free.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The rain brought half of the Sahara with it.
Yesterday morning we had a sprinkling which left the car a bit dusty so I figure if I leave it out in the rain over night it should wash off.
Big mistake that.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

oops: double post!

Here is the chance of it being clear tomorrow morning.

:flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

The amount of cleaning after this Sahara rain is horrendous, streaky walls, patios, balustrades, all look dirty


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Is it just Centro District in Malaga, or do you see this elsewhere in Spain?

When it rains here or it even looks like it's going to rain, people are nowhere to be found. The reaction to rain here is the same as a reaction to a snow blizzard in Canada!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Is it just Centro District in Malaga, or do you see this elsewhere in Spain?
> 
> When it rains here or it even looks like it's going to rain, people are nowhere to be found. The reaction to rain here is the same as a reaction to a snow blizzard in Canada!


It's just the same here.

When I was doing an intercambio with a Spanish guy a few years ago, one evening he said "I thought you might not be here tonight because it's raining." "Jorge", I said "I am from Manchester. If I didn't go out when it was raining there, I would never have left the house".

I do have a marked reluctance to go out when it's raining now, though, I think it must have rubbed off.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> It's just the same here.
> 
> When I was doing an intercambio with a Spanish guy a few years ago, one evening he said "I thought you might not be here tonight because it's raining." "Jorge", I said "I am from Manchester. If I didn't go out when it was raining there, I would never have left the house".
> 
> I do have a marked reluctance to go out when it's raining now, though, I think it must have rubbed off.


Same here in the village. When we first arrived I bought some wellies, but now I just stay indoors till it stops, like everyone else.

Rained all day today and the seven-day forecast shows no change in sight.  I blame Baldi's rain alarm app, it hasn't stopped raining since I installed it!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We doggy people have to go out in all weathers.

It's lovely here by the way - sunny and not too chilly.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> We doggy people have to go out in all weathers.


and I find the Rain Alarm very useful. I can see when there is, or is going to be, a gap in the rain and plan to take the dogs out then!


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> and I find the Rain Alarm very useful. I can see when there is, or is going to be, a gap in the rain and plan to take the dogs out then!


Can only seem to get the last few hours on rain alarm not what could be coming?? Can't see what I have to click to get into the future!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gareth54 said:


> Can only seem to get the last few hours on rain alarm not what could be coming?? Can't see what I have to click to get into the future!!



It is radar so can only tell you what is or has been, you have to use a little brain power to estimate what is coming.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> It is radar so can only tell you what is or has been, you have to use a little brain power to estimate what is coming.


I've been thinking about that Baldi. Am I right in thinking that you worked in meteorology? I'm an ex-yottie - so also trained in/used to weather forecasting by extrapolation. Maybe it's second nature to us but not so obvious for others?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I've been thinking about that Baldi. Am I right in thinking that you worked in meteorology? I'm an ex-yottie - so also trained in/used to weather forecasting by extrapolation. Maybe it's second nature to us but not so obvious for others?


My first job was in the Met Office


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> We doggy people have to go out in all weathers.
> 
> It's lovely here by the way - sunny and not too chilly.


Me and the mog are cosy and warm indoors. We've settled in for the long term.

Did you get a glimpse of the Eclipse? It was quite funny listening to the radio commentators in London describing something no-one there could actually see.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

More gravy rain today!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Me and the mog are cosy and warm indoors. We've settled in for the long term.
> 
> Did you get a glimpse of the Eclipse? It was quite funny listening to the radio commentators in London describing something no-one there could actually see.


What eclipse? A non-non-event. Partial is always much more of a non-event than a full one yet is still built up into a major production by the media and today's was even more of a non-event with thick cloud doing more to darken the world around here, than the moon.

P.S. I forgot, getting back on to topic - it is raining and we are nowhere near the plain in Spain.

:focus:


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> What eclipse? A non-non-event. Partial is always much more of a non-event than a full one yet is still built up into a major production by the media and today's was even more of a non-event with thick cloud doing more to darken the world around here, than the moon.
> 
> P.S. I forgot, getting back on to topic - it is raining and we are nowhere near the plain in Spain.
> 
> :focus:


Those in Madrid had a good view
It was Sod's law, last week blue skies, would have been marvellous


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

We had cloud here in Lancaster (just south of the Lake District) at the time of the eclipse, but I did get to see it briefly.

Does it rain a lot near Cadiz?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

It's been raining on and off here since Saturday, and they're forecasting rain until Wednesday. There was one clear day - Monday. I've learned to check the weather forecast to do my laundry. Never in my life have I hung my laundry out to dry, so that's a new way of thinking - doing laundry according to the weather forecast. So I did my laundry on Monday. My Scottish neighbour has had her white sheets hanging in an attempt to dry for three days now. They're soaked yet again.

It rained cats and dogs this morning. I've decided to go Spanish with the day by snuggling inside all day. Leonard Cohen is playing, as I find him particularly fitting for rainy days. I'm checking out DunWorkin's website to dream about my trip to Barcelona. Later this afternoon I'll study some Spanish verbs. Tonight I'll Skype with my Canadian friends. I think I'll go gypsy style today and stay in my jammies and slippers all day.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

SandraP said:


> We had cloud here in Lancaster (just south of the Lake District) at the time of the eclipse, but I did get to see it briefly.
> 
> Does it rain a lot near Cadiz?


Short answer - Yes
Histórico de temperaturas para Cádiz - El Tiempo


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> Short answer - Yes
> Histórico de temperaturas para Cádiz - El Tiempo


lovely and sunny here in glorious mid sussex


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> It's been raining on and off here since Saturday, and they're forecasting rain until Wednesday. There was one clear day - Monday.


We, too, are forecast rain in varying quantities through to next Wednesday and then dry and sunny through to Maundy Thursday.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Me and the mog are cosy and warm indoors. We've settled in for the long term.
> 
> Did you get a glimpse of the Eclipse? It was quite funny listening to the radio commentators in London describing something no-one there could actually see.


Yes - we had clear blue sky. 

It was similar to the one in 1999 which I saw in Swansea. Unless you are in the total eclipse pathway it doesn't amount to much really. Here we got 90% - the light goes a bit odd - yellowish but TBH it's not that noticeable.

BBC had a nice lady in an aeroplane flying about north of Scotland describing diamond rings and so on and also Brian Cox and Dara O'Briain at Jodrell Bank trying to make it sound very exciting.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

It was exciting!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

SandraP said:


> Does it rain a lot near Cadiz?


Depends. Some years we get a lot of rain in the winter, like this year, but that's not just Cádiz. Other years have been very dry, resulting in drought problems for agriculture. Something to do with climate change, or El Niño or something. I think the average for winter is 6-8 wet days a month.

Often it is dry and sunny on the coast and raining in the Sierra, because if the weather is coming off the Atlantic it dumps water on the first mountains it comes to. Grazalema has the highest rainfall in Spain, for that reason - though unlike Galicia and "Green Spain" it only rains during half the year. Between May and September there is practically no rain at all.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

extranjero said:


> It was exciting!


almost, but not quite, like watching paint drying.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I would have watched it if we had had good weather. I love that sort of thing, meteor storms, eclipses etc. The science is fascinating, but I also like to wonder about how people in days gone by interpreted them as portentious before they had a scientific explanation.

I guess I just have an over-active imagination.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi! How does the rain-alarm works? I want to know if it will rain in the next 2 hours, not if it had rained in the last 2 hours???


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> We, too, are forecast rain in varying quantities through to next Wednesday and then dry and sunny through to Maundy Thursday.


It was forecast to rain here last Saturday and Sunday, but didn't. Yesterday we had rain but it didn't start until about 3pm, and it rained again today but has been dry for about an hour now and the sun is out in fits and starts.

We saw nothing of the eclipse except that it got dark and then light again.

I'm sure the locals would rather get the rain out of the way now than have it rain during Semana Santa. I did see something in Diario Sur a few days ago that said it should be dry during that week, hope they are right as I always feel so sorry for them when the processions have to be cancelled after weeks of preparation and all the expense.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lolito said:


> Hi! How does the rain-alarm works? I want to know if it will rain in the next 2 hours, not if it had rained in the last 2 hours???


You have to use the odd brain cell and extrapolate - if there is a huge blob of wet upwind of you, then you have to estimate how long it will take to get to you. If there is nothing upwind of you then you should be able to stay dry for a while.

If you have it programmed to your location and set the alarm radius to a suitable distance, it will tell you when there is rain within that distance of where you are. For example, it flagged up at 15.41 that there was precipitation of density 60% covering an area of 43.7% around me. Earlier it had warned me of that rain when it was 20km away.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I'm sure the locals would rather get the rain out of the way now than have it rain during Semana Santa. I did see something in Diario Sur a few days ago that said it should be dry during that week, hope they are right as I always feel so sorry for them when the processions have to be cancelled after weeks of preparation and all the expense.


It_ always_ rains for Semana Santa. You'd think they'd have learned by now.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> It_ always_ rains for Semana Santa. You'd think they'd have learned by now.


OMG that's hilarious! These guys certainly have figured it out, by the looks of the perfectly matching umbrellas. 

A friend just called me to go to Ikea, and being new to this culture of fear of the rain, I'm heading out. I love the ride there and back - both by bus and train. I just keep thinking how fortunate I have been to have escaped this winter in Canada, where my friends suffered the coldest winter in recorded history with 42 days straight below zero degrees! So a little bit of rain is fantastic weather by my standards.  

Given the rain, with people cowering inside, Ikea will probably be dead, so it should be easy to pick out my coffee mugs.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> It_ always_ rains for Semana Santa. You'd think they'd have learned by now.


It didn't rain here last year - first time for ages, though.

I always think that if I were religious, I'd expect God not to rain on my parade.

Like the colour co-ordinated umbrellas - very stylish!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> It didn't rain here last year - first time for ages, though.
> 
> I always think that if I were religious, I'd expect God not to rain on my parade.
> 
> Like the colour co-ordinated umbrellas - very stylish!


If I were religious, I'd suspect it was God telling us not to make such a fuss.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> I just keep thinking how fortunate I have been to have escaped this winter in Canada, where my friends suffered the coldest winter in recorded history with 42 days straight below zero degrees!


Do they use Centigrade in Canada or do you still use Fahrenheit which would be bl**dy cold !!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Gareth54 said:


> Do they use Centigrade in Canada or do you still use Fahrenheit which would be bl**dy cold !!


Centigrade. But it was bleeping cold. With the wind chill, in February, they had some nights that were minus 40 centigrade and there were many cold warnings issued by Environment Canada. I'm talking Southern Ontario here, so that's really bad to have such a long stretch of cold. 

Apparently it was unusually cold here in Malaga this winter too. But when people complained here about the cold, I always responded, well, I'm from Canada. They were always comforted in the thought that it was much worse elsewhere.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The winter of 1962/3 in Southern England the temperature did not go above freezing from 26th December 1962 to 13th March 1963. I got frostbite - very painful.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Short answer - Yes
> Histórico de temperaturas para Cádiz - El Tiempo


Hi - thanks. The great thing about the rain in Cádiz is that it is incredibly predictable, cascading down in blustery torrents in the Winter months, only! So, those lucky 'Gaditanos' and their equally fortunate immigrant neighbours enjoy virtually 'rain- free' days, filled with sunshine, from around mid - April through to November ( sometimes even into mid- December..)! 

Rain in the city centre is certainly no fun, with the roadside rubbish bins stuffed full of upended broken brollies ( the accompanying wind changes direction, constantly, without warning, LOL). In fact, many local residents opt to carry no brollies, having learnt, through bitter and expensive experience, that once turned inside out they can offer only a modicum of protection  ! 

However, Winter, 'tho unpleasant, with its incredibly cold, damp weather, particularly in late evenings and at night, is so short in Cádiz, that it's forgotten as soon as those blissfully warm, light- filled Spring days arrive - with temperatures then rising fast 
towards the heat and blazing sun of Summer! 

In case you're wondering - I am not employed by the Cádiz Tourist Office..! I have, however, had the pleasure of having woken, for months on end, in the certain knowledge that upon opening my bedroom curtains, in the city centre, I'd be stunned, yet again, by the amazing sun- filled light ( for which the 'Costa de la Luz' is justifiably famous) pouring through my windows! As for the rain - well, the provincial farmers and gardeners need it to fall, reliably, whilst we and all other living creatures would not survive without water, would we? 

Saludos, GC


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Actually Cádiz has got off lightly in this current spell of bad weather. I saw on TV that Almería, normally considered the driest part of Europe, has been battered by gales, floods and storms.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Surprisingly Cadiz is wetter than some places in the UK. Can't remember where I read it but I think Cadiz had an annual figure of 25in and London 23in.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Surprisingly Cadiz is wetter than some places in the UK. Can't remember where I read it but I think Cadiz had an annual figure of 25in and London 23in.


52cm according to this table, so that sounds about right (Column R). But it nearly all falls in October-March, unlike London.

Column DR shows that it only rains on average eight days during December, the wettest month.

A glass-half-full person will see that on average there are also eight cloudless days in that month (column DD) 

Standard climate Values: Cádiz - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Surprisingly Cadiz is wetter than some places in the UK. Can't remember where I read it but I think Cadiz had an annual figure of 25in and London 23in.


Originating from the driest place in the British Isles (annual rainfall 18"), you can imagine how I feel about rain so I am reasonably happy that here we only get an average of 19.4" annually!


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Originating from the driest place in the British Isles (annual rainfall 18"), you can imagine how I feel about rain so I am reasonably happy that here we only get an average of 19.4" annually!


 Been pretty wet this week no idea how many inches but quite a few centimetres , forecast for the weekend looks good though. Where in England was that with only 18" ? Thought you were a Londoner.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gareth54 said:


> Been pretty wet this week no idea how many inches but quite a few centimetres , forecast for the weekend looks good though. Where in England was that with only 18" ? Thought you were a Londoner.


Head out of London on the North side of the Thames about as far as you can go. I was born ½mile from the sea wall.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Head out of London on the North side of the Thames about as far as you can go. I was born ½mile from the sea wall.


Wells Next the Sea?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Tomorrow is finally our last day of rain in the forecast for the rest of the month:

Málaga Month Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Andalusia Spain

April looks fantastic. In Canada, we have a saying ''April showers bring May flowers.'' But according to this forecast, it's a dry month. Is this the norm?

Málaga Month Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Andalusia Spain


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Head out of London on the North side of the Thames about as far as you can go. I was born ½mile from the sea wall.


Would hazard a guess, somewhere between Hull and Middlesborough going North, Southend going East or Bristol going West


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Tomorrow is finally our last day of rain in the forecast for the rest of the month:
> 
> Málaga Month Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Andalusia Spain
> 
> ...


Hope so !!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Gareth54 said:


> Hope so !!


 Me too! I'm spoiled already.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

St Osyth near Clacton is reputed to be the driest place in the UK.:confused2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The driest place in the UK is a village called Great Wakering. The reason is most rain approaches from the west and so has to pass a couple of hills that cause such an uplift in the air mass that clouds are divided leaving a clear patch of blue sky, ergo no clouds = no rain.

I said the north *side* of the Thames, not north of the Thames.

@Jimenato : St Osyth is a bit farther north


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Gareth54 said:


> Been pretty wet this week no idea how many inches but quite a few centimetres , forecast for the weekend looks good though.


There was a report in Diario Sur the other day which said that Malaga had had 25% less rain this year than last, but the figure for La Axarquia was the same. That surprised me because my perception was that this year had been drier (but noticeably colder).

This last week definitely seems to have been the wettest of the whole winter, thankfully we should have seen the last of it for a while now. When we've been moaning and pulling our faces about it, our Spanish neighbours have all been saying no, no, it's good, there's a drought, it's good for the land, etc., etc.

Never mind wasting time and billions on the space race and things like the Hadron Large Collider, I think the scientists should be put to work on devising a way to make it rain only between the hours of midnight and 7.00 am. It could rain every single night as far as I'm concerned, then everybody would be happy!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Never mind wasting time and billions on the space race and things like the Hadron Large Collider, I think the scientists should be put to work on devising a way to make it rain only between the hours of midnight and 7.00 am. It could rain every single night as far as I'm concerned, then everybody would be happy!


Except for those poor s*ds who have to work in it. You are just like SWMBO "I love snow" to which I replied "well you can go and do my job going to work at 4am and working for 10 hours in it and then say how much you like snow."


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Burriana, Castellón
Cincuenta personas pasan la noche en el albergue habilitado en Burriana (Castellón) por las fuertes lluvias ? Organizaciones de socorro ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Organizaciones de socorro en lainformacion.com


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> I think the scientists should be put to work on devising a way to make it rain only between the hours of midnight and 7.00 am. It could rain every single night as far as I'm concerned, then everybody would be happy!


When I lived on a kibbutz in Israel 35 years ago the Israelis did just that! Nearly every large bunch of clouds that came over they would fly above them spraying salt, which made it rain. P*ssed the Jordanians off no end as they didn't get any of the benefit, all the rain had fallen before it got there.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gareth54 said:


> When I lived on a kibbutz in Israel 35 years ago the Israelis did just that! Nearly every large bunch of clouds that came over they would fly above them spraying salt, which made it rain. P*ssed the Jordanians off no end as they didn't get any of the benefit, all the rain had fallen before it got there.


Why does that not surprise me?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I think the scientists should be put to work on devising a way to make it rain only between the hours of midnight and 7.00 am. It could rain every single night as far as I'm concerned, then everybody would be happy!


Not the bar owners, or their customers! What about all the open-air concerts that start at 11 pm? We have five-a-side football matches in summer starting at midnight! No, keep it random, gives us something to talk about.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Why does that not surprise me?


You got the sack from the Jordanian met office for forecasting (once too often) rain that never materialised ??


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Although dry today a biting cold north wind. Had tears in my eyes walking the dog just now wearing just as much as I would back in Holland in winter!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> The driest place in the UK is a village called Great Wakering. The reason is most rain approaches from the west and so has to pass a couple of hills that cause such an uplift in the air mass that clouds are divided leaving a clear patch of blue sky, ergo no clouds = no rain.
> 
> I said the north *side* of the Thames, not north of the Thames.
> 
> @Jimenato : St Osyth is a bit farther north


Oh.
I said East Anglia because I thought it had the lowest rainfall in the UK.
It certainly didn't rain much when I lived there!
http://www.potato.org.uk/sites/default/files/publication_upload/Annual Rainfall Map_0.pdf


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Gareth54 said:


> When I lived on a kibbutz in Israel 35 years ago the Israelis did just that! Nearly every large bunch of clouds that came over they would fly above them spraying salt, which made it rain. P*ssed the Jordanians off no end as they didn't get any of the benefit, all the rain had fallen before it got there.


Hi -appallingly selfish behaviour, but absolutely typical, IMO!

Saludos, Sxx


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi -appallingly selfish behaviour, but absolutely typical, IMO!
> 
> Saludos, Sxx


Their argument / standpoint at the time was - it's our airspace, we can do what we want with it - Absolutely no idea if it still happens or not, haven't been back since '81. Was just pointing out that if Lynn R only wants rain at night it is technically possible!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi -appallingly selfish behaviour, but absolutely typical, IMO!
> 
> Saludos, Sxx


That was my point Post 65!


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Every country protects its own sea, land and air. If another country tries to fish in your water, annex some of your land or encroaches in your airspace they are chased off. So the Israelis made use of the clouds in their own airspace ( Jordanians did exactly the same when the wind was blowing the other way ). Doubt whether clouds have a legal status or not, probably the same as fish. They are there, use them!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gareth54 said:


> Every country protects its own sea, land and air. If another country tries to fish in your water, annex some of your land or encroaches in your airspace they are chased off. So the Israelis made use of the clouds in their own airspace ( Jordanians did exactly the same when the wind was blowing the other way ). Doubt whether clouds have a legal status or not, probably the same as fish. They are there, use them!!


The israelis have the same attitude with regard to the Palestinians' land as well! It's there - we'll have it!


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

you'll all be pleased to hear that it is piddling down and blowing a gale in mid sussex. it is really miserable today

that is all.

der smurf


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

smitty5668 said:


> you'll all be pleased to hear that it is piddling down and blowing a gale in mid sussex. it is really miserable today
> 
> that is all.
> 
> der smurf


Its just as bad in West Sussex!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Somebody switched on the good weather here yesterday - 28/29 degrees and sunny both days. The forecast is good for all of Semana Santa, for a wonder.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Somebody switched on the good weather here yesterday - 28/29 degrees and sunny both days. The forecast is good for all of Semana Santa, for a wonder.


Could even switch the heating off for the first time in 5 months!!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I would hate rain only at night, or clouds for that matter. 

It broke 30°C here today, top stuff.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have been back to using the placa to heat the water for a couple of days.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> We have been back to using the placa to heat the water for a couple of days.


Placa in my dictionary = plate. How you use plates to heat the water no idea??


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gareth54 said:


> Placa in my dictionary = plate. How you use plates to heat the water no idea??


a placa is a solar panel.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ah OK. So up till this week using the placa to help with heating the house or does it need the higher UV value to work properly? Saw that the UV value just about doubled last week.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gareth54 said:


> Ah OK. So up till this week using the placa to help with heating the house or does it need the higher UV value to work properly? Saw that the UV value just about doubled last week.


Our placa is for hot water only.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Our placa is for hot water only.


Sorry, must be missing something, why have you only started using it the last couple of days and not the whole winter?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gareth54 said:


> Sorry, must be missing something, why have you only started using it the last couple of days and not the whole winter?


because the sun hasn't been warm enough.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hot, hot, hot here!
First Easter in years that hasn't been cold, rainy or snowy.

I still say there's time for the temps to go back down though!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> because the sun hasn't been warm enough.


So it's not true that solar heating works all year round, sunny or not?
Firms in UK state that even on grey, cold days the solar panels work- are they made differently , or of different material to those in Spain ?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

extranjero said:


> So it's not true that solar heating works all year round, sunny or not?
> Firms in UK state that even on grey, cold days the solar panels work- are they made differently , or of different material to those in Spain ?


Ours doesn't but I don't know the construction of ours other that the very basics of it.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

extranjero said:


> So it's not true that solar heating works all year round, sunny or not?
> Firms in UK state that even on grey, cold days the solar panels work- are they made differently , or of different material to those in Spain ?


We don't have a solar panel but we have plenty of friends and neighbors that do, and their panels work all year no matter what the weather. They say only when there's pouring rain with dense clouds for hours on end they might need their backup system. I'm not sure why Baldi's panel doesn't work in the winter - an older panel?


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

kalohi said:


> We don't have a solar panel but we have plenty of friends and neighbors that do, and their panels work all year no matter what the weather. They say only when there's pouring rain with dense clouds for hours on end they might need their backup system. I'm not sure why Baldi's panel doesn't work in the winter - an older panel?


That's what I thought as well which is is why I was surprised at Baldi's reply that the sun wasn't warm enough.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

extranjero said:


> So it's not true that solar heating works all year round, sunny or not?
> Firms in UK state that even on grey, cold days the solar panels work- are they made differently , or of different material to those in Spain ?


Must be one of those black hoses placa's


----------

